# LWA



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi are the worse car company in the world for customer service. Here's why:-

The product is IMO pants. Iâ€™m always getting small little problems and the latest one which has gone on now for nearly 9 months is the dealer seems unable to do a simple task without causing further damage. I needed the rear bumper replaced after a low speed accident no other work was needed and the car was previously immaculate (other persons insurance was paying).

Car came back covered in marks and damage - dealer agreed to correct, all the damage. Car went back to the dealer again, and guess what - came back with a scratched gear knob and the Quattro badge on the glove box was mark'd too. A 2inch gouge has been made in the NEW rear bumper where some oink has 'Slipped' with the screw driver when attaching the rear number plate!

Car returned again. The Bumper was re-sprayed (well more like paint brushed on IMO) Gear knob replaced, Quattro badge thing placed on back order. Handbrake cover damaged and alloy wheel kerbed all while in the dealers care.

The word quality control and my arse spring to mind.

Car returned yet again. I was told it would be ready in 2days time and promised all outstanding items will be completed. I get a call on the 2nd day - sorry sir we have a problem with the paint adhering to the bumper and we're not happy with it so weâ€˜re going to keep it while our ill trained staff practice on your car. Feel free to keep our 1.0ltr yellow polo with no ac and manual windows we have lent you until we can be arsed to complete the work, or until our monkeys have learnt how to use a paint gun. I may have paraphrased what the dealer said in that last bit!

Car returns a week later. Bumper ok, alloy wheel has been completed - looking good at this point, handbrake cover replaced - Iâ€™m starting to think at last, Quattro badge - still not fitted. Not a bad result I guess Better than I thought would happen anyway. Then I notices a scratch in the driverâ€™s door. dealer insists that the car has been in cotton wool and that it must have been there already; even though we walked round the car and noted every single mark before hand. Dealer refuses to do anything about it, end of story.

Dealer goes to remove the car from his holding area and catches the front bumper on low post. This causes minor paint damage to the bottom valance. At this point I feel the need to either look for an arms dealer so I can go postal on the body shop manager, else take the wheel brace from the rear of the car and redecorate the wall with the blood from their heads. The thought of a hairy fat dude wanting to make love to my arse for the next 10years wins though and I just smile.

I get to keep the polo a little longer - how nice of them, Iâ€™m sure thatâ€™s most unreasonable of me needing a car. Car returns front bumper completed, Badge still on backorder.

Badge is chased every 2-3days for the next 6weeks, still nothing.

Last week I noticed the clear paint on the rear bumper had started to lift off, so I call the dealer and send him some photos. Dealer agrees itâ€™s their fault and promise to repair it and have the new badge installed at the same time next week - even if that means removing one from one of his stock cars.

Called the dealer this morning to confirm everythingâ€™s still ok - sorry cant fit you in this week come back next week.

You total morons I hate you, your making my life hell.

Called ACS they cant do nothing about it, down to the dealer. Spoke to dealer principle and i get 'the body shop is fully booked' but promises to complete it next week.

I give in; I so hate these twats.

Advice to anyone looking to buy an Audi, donâ€™t get a Z4 or a 350z hell get a TVR but stay clear of Audi.

Iâ€™ve resisted posting the dealer name for now, but I will do once I get the car done â€" dealer if your reading this I intend to tell everyone I can how bad you are and I will never give you ANOTHER penny of my money and I make it my mission in life to inform people about how you treated me. Fuck You.

Vin.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

good post.

Shame about their dire service though.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

so is the Mk II still on order then?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Since they appear to be so inept - have you considered asking for an alternative dealer to carry out the repairs? (Almost like a second opinion from a Doctor)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Y'know, that sounds like Hitchin...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

dee said:


> so is the Mk II still on order then?


its under consideration - saying that ive only just bought a QS about a month ago - I used a different dealer tho.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

saint said:


> Since they appear to be so inept - have you considered asking for an alternative dealer to carry out the repairs? (Almost like a second opinion from a Doctor)


I've asked for one but Audi Customer Service-less's have said i can only deal with that dealer.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jampott said:


> Y'know, that sounds like Hitchin...


nope not hitching.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Kell said:


> good post.
> 
> Shame about their dire service though.


Wanna do an artical about it - i could say im going to the press :lol:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I think you've done well to control yourself this far, total pants :x


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > good post.
> ...


I would - because I could add to my tale of woes, but I'm not the editor anymore. :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... t=amersham


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


I didn't catch your original post Kell, Amersham Audi are bloody awful - wanted to charge me Â£500 for rear ARBs a few months ago but ended up getting AMD to do it for Â£87 (admittedly got the ARBs free from BMX but Amersham were still grossly over the top on labour and unneccesary tasks).


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Jee-sus, I'm sorry to hear of all those troubles Tosh.
At the very least they should upgrade that shitty 'courtesy' car for you. Haven't they got a high spec'd demonstrator in the showroom at all that you could have.
I thought my dealer was being a pain...I've been waiting over a month for some new roof rails and my front bumper painting - but your troubles put mine well into perspective.
You obviously have more patience than me!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No point go bonkers as they feel justified in not helping you then. The polo was a two week period got mine back at the moment. Service is not getting any better tho, i emailed them yesterday and asked them for a prompt reply/update - guess what, not a word this morning. I'll give them till lunchtime then i will call them. Going to ask for a free service for the pain and suffering they have caused.


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Going to ask for a free service for the pain and suffering they have caused.


To be carried out at a different dealership I hope!


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

never been a fan of the free service due to poor performance of the dealership.... particularly if you demand this as compensation...

you'll get a stamp in your service record.... but you may be driving around with old oil and service requirements not seen to...

I know this can happen anyway with shady dealers but I would think there is more chance in this scenario


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

they've still not bothered replying to the email. Im not bothered about getting anything for free if im honest - i just want what im due.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Aah Toshiba, i hate to say it but that's the most i've laughed all week.

Severe incompetence on a grand scale. I really can't believe how they can scratch or dent your car every time they have it, it seriously defies even my wide imagination.

I had a run in with the dealer i bought my car from; they snapped the oil dipstick and claimed it wasn't them. Kerbed two wheels and claimed it wasn't them. I eventually got them to pay for one wheel and replace the oil dipstick.

I really do feel sorry for you, and as for Audi CS, i think they need some CS gas in them to actually like a Customer Service unit and not an outfit that whatever you say to them replies in the same manner "speak to the dealer".


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Emailed dealer principle and she said she has personally spoke to the bodyshop manager and promised me a reply today - guess what no reply.

what do i have to do.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Jeez, sorry to hear about your problems with the stealership. Dare I ask which one you used? I'll stay well clear. I wonder if there's a list anywhere of good Audi outlets, with positive feedback? (and the ones to avoid). If not, that might be a good idea. :idea:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I will post the dealer name once resolved - however a clue is in the title :wink:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>Audi are the worse car company in the world for customer service.

You've never had a problem with Ikea then!

:wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I had a rough time in the early days.

I calmly arranged a meeting with the Dealer Principal and the Workshop Foreman. The Service Manager was too cowardly to attend the meeting.

I layed my cards on the table and told them what I expected.

They apologised and offered me free services, oil and windscreen wash for the duration of my custom and an Audi watch.

I told them I didn't want their freebies, all I'm looking for is a Quality Service and Honesty.

I've been treated like royalty since. And the incident was about 2 and half years ago.

Good luck with your situation Toshiba.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I would be livid. :evil: Spend 30 odd grand and they treat you like that. Stories like this make you wonder, whats the point of buying from a dealer. [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sssgucci said:


> I would be livid. :evil: Spend 30 odd grand and they treat you like that. Stories like this make you wonder, whats the point of buying from a dealer. [smiley=whip.gif]


I have got two TT's so ive spent nearer 50k with audi (both bought new and neither from this dealer) - I also have a 2k hold on a MKII however this doesnt seem to make a blind bit of difference. The car is due in tuesday hopefully this time it wll all be sorted. if not both cars will be going and i will never own an audi again.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > I would be livid. :evil: Spend 30 odd grand and they treat you like that. Stories like this make you wonder, whats the point of buying from a dealer. [smiley=whip.gif]
> ...


In some ways I dont blame you. Your better off with a Golf. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sssgucci said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > sssgucci said:
> ...


 :lol: same company - id never own a golf as you well know. I would consider the VXR Astra or Focus ST tho so im not a badge snob.


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

LWA - is it Lea *V*alley Audi or West London Audi by any chance...

I love solving riddles :?

panbikes

278hp TTR blue


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

panbikes said:


> LWA - is it Lea *V*alley Audi or West London Audi by any chance...
> 
> I love solving riddles :?
> 
> ...


your not wrong, it is one of them - you've been going through all the dealers :wink:

It goes back into the dealers tomorrow and i should get it back on wednesday evening - shall we take bets as to the end result?


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Dont forget to let us know tonight!


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Surely they wont mess up this time!? The amount of times they have messed him about it taking the pee.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Bad AUDI customer service is not limited to the UK.

It has taken my AUDI dealer here in Luxembourg 17 months to send me a corrected invoice, after I queried them chargeing me full whack to change the dashpod in my car and do a couple of other little things back in May of 2004.

In the end I didn't get a correct invoice, but a credit note for 100% of the dashpod.

Completely useless IMO. [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

well......did you really think they'd do it.

paint work completed and its all ok this time.

glove box badge not replaced, still on back order and the car came back in a mess ( ie dirty). I took the car back in yesterday for them to clean it up and they did. Didnt get so mucg as a sorry or anything. They did however give me a tin of mints - thats a lot Audi.

Im told the badge will be done next week.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I meant to post originally that West London Audi were my first experience of Audi of a brand and I'm surprised I'm still a fan.

The ONLY reason we looked at buying an import is that after four saturdays in a row on going to WLA and asking for a test drive and being promised a phone call to 'confirm', we got nothing.

As it happened, it worked out much better for us, but even so, taking out car there for warranty work etc was always fraught.

I've since moved on go on to use Aylesbury Audi and they've re-affirmed my belief in the brand. But hten i only had to use them because Amersahm were SO bad.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yep totally shocking, i only use them 'cause i can walk to work after dropping the car off. Once this is done i wont be using them ever again.


----------

